# What do you BMW (e90) fans think about my Saab?



## gosee (May 27, 2009)

yeah i think the saab brand might die in a couple of years especially in this economy 

I surely hope that Saab and BMW is gonna make that new 9-2.


----------



## CALWATERBOY (Aug 26, 2009)

VirtuousWolf said:


> Spyker a Dutch supercar maker owns saab, they are still in bussiness but their lack of sales is affecting them


Still in business? Ah, yessssss....*here's the situation.*


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

Put the BMW turbo four in the Saab body and now were talking, hope they can get it done soon that will help Saab sales.


----------



## helter (Apr 1, 2008)

gosee said:


> Specs:
> 
> no sunroof(


I can't remember the last time I used my sunroof. For me a fun novelty when they first came out on cars but I find the sun annoying and prefer to keep my closed.:thumbdwn:


----------



## 4 Haulin' Dogs (Aug 5, 2011)

It's a nice car and all but I think you are going to be back in a 5'r before you know it. But it is a nice looking car for a Saab I guess. To be brutally honest I really don't notice those cars because I too thought that company was gone. If it makes you happy than more power to you, enjoy it until you no longer enjoy it and then find a new love.


----------



## gosee (May 27, 2009)

helter said:


> I can't remember the last time I used my sunroof. For me a fun novelty when they first came out on cars but I find the sun annoying and prefer to keep my closed.:thumbdwn:


true, i rarely used it when i had my 540i.

doesn't it reduce noise too by not having a sun roof?


----------



## BMWz3FTW (May 24, 2011)

Is it a manual?


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Congrats on the car

But I'm not so sure why you bought the Saab of all the cars out there, unless you got a ridiculous deal on it.

The company is just about dead right now. Dealers are barely around. Your warranty might be useless in a couple years. Resale is piss poor, reliability (for a decade old car) is still average, and the car has a GM-tastic parts bin special aura. Let's not forget the craptastic interior. Try to sell that Saab right now and you'll realize that no one wants them


----------

